# Dirty shirts and Jacket Collars and Shirt sleeves at end.



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dirty shirts and Jacket Collars and Shirt sleeves at end.

I have tried all diff laundry detergents and nothing cleans and washes it effectively. All shirts gets dirty at collars and also at sleeve ends, same with pants at bottom ends. 

There may be some cleaning sticks to apply or some may be using tooth-paste, pure petrol, or other chemicals and what not,..

Some prefers petrol / gasoline machine wash cleaning of suits/jackets once in a year or so,..

What do you do to remove stains of shirts’ collars and jacket and such ? Any effective, cheaper solution? 

Thanks.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...ls-and-parts-and-many-such-items-1233272.html

^^

btw,... in ref to an old, closed thread,. I am still struggling with Brass utensils cleaning,....

No luck with,.... Bon ami, Bar keeper's choice or even an old _Easy off_ ( 4+ yrs expired can - hard chemicals meant for oven cleaning ) I tried to make these brass utensils clean,... Used lemon peel crust, Baking soda,.. It Did a little job, but not so effectively,... Any suggestion ? Thanks.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Sweat/Armpit Stains and Collar Yellowing: Wash with hot water and detergent.

Use the product which I used personally - Vanish Oxi Action Powdered Stain Removal - Expert
Tips on Stain Removal :
Website - https://www.vanish.co.in/stain-solver/ink-on-clothes/


----------

